# My Ferrari Model (thus far)



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I apologize for the poor quality, phone pictures.

Finished my engine first. Gloss red, gloss black, aluminum and steel.











Interior, dashboard and steering wheel. Used Gloss yellow, flat black and aluminum. 











...Still waiting to add the decals, the steering wheel isn't glued just yet. Let me know if I should change anything. thanks 

-SoleSky


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Which Ferrari? Looks good. I've always liked car modeling. It's very challenging in that you can't hide a boo boo behind weathering. I've got Tamiya's Enzo with a bunch of aftermarket accessories that eventually I'll begin building.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Hah, this ones a Ferrari F430. Supposed to be red but I decided yellow with black stripes. So the interior is yellow with black and same with the wheel. Debating whether or not I should make the brakes red or yellow. Im working on the seats right now, will have pictures of them up in a few


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Just needs a little touching up,


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Looks good to this point. The yellow gloss on the dash may actually be better as flat or a semi-gloss. Do you have photos of a real dash to show the sheens in the dash colors? Most dash colors would be either flat or a semi-gloss, but I am not familiar with what might be in a Ferrari. Keep us posted.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_CBn5H7oiLrU/RtH3MWFpwII/AAAAAAAACu4/knPk89sBMQQ/IMG_6505.JPG

Normally, no, they are not that glossy. It says for me to put on semi gloss black though, so I chose to do yellow and flat black. This is my first model so I'm not too experienced with it, plus the hobby shop around me is going out of business so they didn't have the Testors I wanted/needed. I had to use steel for silver and such, so hopefully it still turns out good, I agree though, the yellow is very glossy and doesn't look like leather :/. The picture above is a Ferrari F430 Dash, hopefully you can get an idea and compare mine.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Good point. Car models will definitely benefit in the realism department by keeping the glosses, semi-glosses and flat paints where they would be on the real thing. It lends scale and keeps everything from looking like a toy. I've found that adding shading with pastels in the folds of seats and such then sealing with dull or semi gloss clear goes a long way to adding realism too.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Haha, I don't think I'm experienced enough to do that yet.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Interior done!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's looking very nice so far SoleSky.:thumbsup: The yellow and black interior colours compliment each other well. 
You can always buy a spraycan of Testors Dullcote to flatten your colours. I keep a couple of cans handy for just that reason.

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh thank you! I will see what I can find, the directions also said something about a clear coat... I'm not sure what that does, are they referring to something with decals?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My son has this kit lying around somewhere. I'll dig it out and see what it says about the clearcoat. It's probably talking about a clearcoat over the body paint to heighten the gloss. 
Dullcote is used to give a flat finish to paint that shouldn't be shiny. 
It's almost sleepytime here in Australia, so I'll find the kit and have a look in the morning.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

solesky, for your first model you are doing a great job. The Ferrari F430 is a nice car. I know the Revell version is good with a ride height issue, but I wouldn't worry about that right now. Get this one knocked out and go from there. You'll learn something new with each build as well as getting much better. Like anything else building and practice will improve your skills.

I'm a huge Ferrari fan. With well over 20 kits in my stash of Ferrari alone.
As the guys mentioned a coating of Testors dull-cote will help make your interior look a lot more "correct".

As far as the clear coat it is a gloss finish you apply over your paint job. Build it up over a few coats before you apply one last wet coat. This way, if so inclined, you can polish the paint job out. However, with this being the first it might be better to lightly step into that on your next build. As you can see lots of guys here can answer your questions. This is probably the best group of modeler's with great attention to detail's to ask only because of the spectrum of modeling that goes on here.

Here is my F430 done up as the 2006 Miami Vice Movie Car:


















I look forward to seeing your completed car!
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow thanks! That Ferrari is awesome! I'm still working on the body but i just finished the chassis so I'll put everything on there now. Which stripes do you like better, mine will be yellow with black stripes, but I'm looking for a good pattern, trying to decide between these two 





















I liked #1 the best


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

The interior is looking great some far. It appears you are patiently building- which is the best technique (and hardest) you can learn. The shading JeffG talks about is a simple way to add realistic looks to your subject. Its not to hard and you should able to find articles on how its done either here or on the web. Like I said earlier, reference photos will be your best friend on any model project. I agree with superduty about the clearcoat. If you get a good smooth finish , I would pass on the clear until maybe the next kit. 

I like the 1st stripes also, are these on a decal sheet or will you have to tape-off and paint them?


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to use the painters tape and such, I'm just worried that I will fail at that part, but who knows, it might turn out pretty well if I measure properly =/.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I have plans to build the Novitec Ferrari. Just a very cool scheme. 
As for stripes, I'd go with whatever you have on a decal sheet to make things easier. IF you must paint them, take your time and measure a few times. Don't over think the stripes though, it'll be worse. 
You will have paint build up though if you decide to paint the stripes. Meaning you'll have to do a bit of color sanding to level and clear coating would really help level it all out and add that new car shine.

Looking forward to the build.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

This Ferrari doesn't come with stripe decals, otherwise I'd use em, as for the color scheme, I really want the stripes to turn out well, so I will take as much time as I need on them. Working on my wheels now, I did my rims black with a chrome lip, they look pretty cool, I'll get a picture of em when they're all dry and put on.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Okay- let me see if I can help. First try not to go with the painters (masking, I assume) tape. That will leave you with a way out of scale ridge ( for lack of a better way to describe) or edging of paint. I like masking tape made by Tamiya- it is found at some hobby shops or on-line. If that is not an option the next best thing would be Scotch magic tape(green label). This will go down very well and leave only a small ridge plus it is easy to find and cheap. 

Something to remember is that you will want the body to be completely dry (7-10 days) before any kind of tape goes on it. If not the tape, even when on for only a short time, will marr up the bodies finish.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks, I would have totally ruined it lol, heres a picture of my rims. 










I will stop by the store later, if I have time, and see if my Hobby shop has any, but thanks for telling me, because I was going to use the blue painters tape. Yes, the brakes are backwards, damnit....


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Tamiya tape is definitely the way to go. It adheres very well but wont lift the paint off when you remove it.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Another way you could do the stripes is with decal film. It's available in sheets of solid colour and it's easy to use. Just cut the shape you need and apply it as usual. It's available in different colours and should be obtainable from your local hobby shop. If you can't find it, try CultTVman (he's a member here, and a great guy to deal with), or any number of internet hobby shops.

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Can I get Tamiya tape from a home depot or anything? And yea I might try that, does it come off like regular decals?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This is what you want:










You can get them here:
http://www.stradasportsstore.com/dextermodels.html

The yellow looks sweet on black:









Chris


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done Chris!! :thumbsup: You can't get any better than that SoleSky!!

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats awesome, thanks guys! I've already painted my Ferrari black so I could tape over it, but now that you tell me this maybe I'll do the yellow stripes, I'll run down to my hobbyshop right away. Man that gets me excited! If my hobbyshop doesn't have it i'll be sure to order online.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The yellow stripes with your yellow interior accents would look cool!!
I don't think you'll find those decals in your hobbyshop though. It's specialist aftermarket stuff so you'd probably save time ordering them from the place Chris suggested.

Chris.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yeah, I'm not sure you'll find these at any hobby shop unless it is geared towards die hard automotive model enthusiasts and Ferrari tifosi!
I've ordered from Strada many times. Great and fast service. IF you order tomorrow you should have them before Saturday for sure.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, only thing is I don't need that many decals, and it's kind of expensive to buy all of them when I need only one, I have a feeling I'm only going to make one or two Ferraris. I like old muscle cars better so I was going to circle towards them. Any way I could buy just the yellows?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yeah, I hear ya. Probably not. To me it's not that expensive for the simple fact I have three more F430's I want o build. You can probably tell I'm into foreign/exotic cars. I haven't purchased the decals myself yet either. I build up a list of stuff I want to help offset the cost of shipping.

It was just an alternative for you in case you didn't want to spend all that time working on the stripes. It would be easier too, but I can certainly see where one would think masking and painting would be easier or cheaper. 
Just thought since you were newish to this I would show you something easier.

If you need more tips keep asking. More than happy to help.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

If you don't need your yellow I could buy it off of you, lol jk. I would, but I'm sure you'll use it.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

fantastic work there


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I just finished the body now all I need are the decals, almost done!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Some pictures, finally got the wheels and the engine in tact


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great SoleSky!! You've got a nice finish on the shell!! If this is your first kit, you're gonna be an incredible modeller!!!

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, it's my first, I thought it looked pretty crappy, but I guess thats just from my point of view idk. I really need some stripe action! Hopefully if I get a chance I can purchase some from that website. Only thing is I need a credit card, I keep having to pay my mom back for all of these purchases and it's taking a huge toll on my wallet. I need to do some yard work at my neighbors house sometime.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I have to agree with what Chris said. It looks great from what we can see. Shiny, and black of all colors!

solesky, you will be your harshest critic. Only because you know all of the faults the model has. 
I think it looks great and I hope you continue to build and have fun. You are off to a great start.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate the compliments, I've drawn cars before but never done models, some of the kits you guys do are the most amazing thing I've evr seen crafted. Maybe thats why I've been tough on myself. =). I like it though, I really do, I didn't think it would come out like it did.

-SoleSky
P.S I should have my Camaro up by next month. It WILL be better!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks great to me!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I think it turned out very well. Like superduty said- you will be your worst critic. I do large artwork designs for a POW semi-truck we build annually were I work. One year the finished art was not what I had envisioned and was bad in my view. No one else realized it was "wrong" and everybody loved it, but me. Do critique your work, see any faults and then try to improve on then the next time. You will learn something with new each build- especially just starting out.

P.S.- Just my two cents- stay away from the credit cards. They are trouble without great discipline. The great thing about the models is they will not disappear until you can get the funds for all the extras you want. That is also a part of that patience I spoke about earlier.

Good luck with the next build!!!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you, I brought home my Camaro today and am anxious to work on it. The only reason I am working vigorously on these models is because they are being entered in a car show at my school so I really want them done. At first I wanted my model to look good because I need the grade, but after awhile I was having too much fun. One of them, the Camaro, was solely for school but I bought another one because it peaked my interest. So now I've been working non-stop on both. *sigh* The Ferrari I have high hopes for, however, a lot of kids in my class are doing Camaros so I'm worried it will not get the publicity it should. Although I did buy red spray paint, and there is no red spray paint at my school so I will be the only red Camaro. Also the only Ferrari! . I plan to work on a Mako Shark Corvette next, or a Shelby GT, the old ones. I am also itching to have a model airplane hanging from my ceiling, so in the years to come I hope I can progress and enhance the ability to build.


----------

